# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عناوين الصحف المريخيه الصادره صباح اليوم الجمعة 22 يونيو 2016

## عاطف الشيخ

*
صحيفة الصدي المريخ يكسب ود نوباوي بثنائية فرح ومجدي 
والجماهير تحتفل بالفرسان .. استقبال حافل لقاهر الهلال بعروس الرمال .. والنيران مشتعله في العرضه شمال .. الوالي يحتوي استقالة برهان ومحسن ظهر امس .. 
محمد الطيب : تبديلات بيلاتشي تسببت في الخساره الكبيره للازرق 
مجدي شمس الدين يطالب المفوضيه باستكمال اجراءات الجمعيه العمومية 
برهان تيه ومحسن سيد يتقدمان باستقالاتهما ظهر الامس والمجلس يحتوي الموقفصحيفة الزعيم
رباعية هلال الرمال تشعل النار .. ومصير مجهول لبيلاتشي .. ابراهومه : درست الازرق بالورقه والقلم قلتا للاعبين أن أردتم الفوز عليكم بالضغط علي لاعبي الخصم ..
المريخ يهزم ودنوباوي بثنائية .. برهان ومحسن يتخفظان على المدرب الاجنبي والقطاع الرياضي يسلم حوافز مباراتي كوستي 
الخرطوم الوطني يكسب مريخ كوستي بثنائية
صحيفة المريخ
وصفه ابو القوانين محمد الشيخ مدني بانه حدث تاريخي .. رئيس الجمهوريه يوقع علي قانون الشباب والرياضه الجديد .. ترحيب حار بالقانون وسط الرياضيين .. والمحكمه العليا توقف قرار الوزير 
المريخ يكسب تجربة ودنوباوي بثنائية وبرهان يجهز البدلاء 
للمنتخب الوطني للشباب يصل أبوجا امس وأدي مرانه الرئيسي استعداد للنيجيري



*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*جمعة مباركة










*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حقق المريخ الفوز بنتيجة (2-1) علي فريق ودنوباوي ودياً مساء اليوم الخميس ، وتأتي المباراة ضمن إستعدادت الاحمر للاسبوع الـ 21 من بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز والتي يستضيف من خلاله فريق الامير البحراوي يوم الاحد القادم علي ملعبه بأمدرمان .

أهداف المريخ سجلها أحمد فرح “السعودي” و عبدو جابر من علامة الجزاء فيما قلص الفارق ودنوباوي قبل نهاية اللقاء بدقائق .
أتاح الجهاز الفني الفرصه للاعبين الذين غابوا عن مباراتي كوستي في الجولتين الماضيتين .

هذا وسيؤدي الاحمر مرانه الرئيسي مساء غد الجمعة فيما يختتم إعداده يوم السبت .































*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اكد كفاح صالح الجيلي جاهزية الامير لمباراة الفريق  ضد المريخ في بطولة الدوري مشيرا الى ان المريخ لن يستطيع ايقاف صحوة  الامير لان الفوارق كبيرة من حيث خبرات اللاعبين و قال ان المريخ بصورته  الحالية ليس بامكانه تحقيق الفوز عليهم لانهم اكثر جاهزية و انسجاما مؤكدا  ان الامير يعيش اجمل فتراته وان معظم لاعبيه لعبوا بعضهم البعض و هناك  لاعبين لديهم دوافع لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ بجانب اثبات وجودهم للعودة  للمنتخب الوطني 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*برهان تيه سحبنا استقالتنا بمكالمه من الوالى
ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛—ï»´ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛¢ 
ï؛³ï؛¤ï؛’ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»کï؛ژï»»ï؛—ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»³ï؛®ï؛چ ï»ںï»¤ï»œï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛چï»ںï»² ï»­ï؛›ï»کï؛کï»ھ ï»“ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»›ï؛´ï؛’ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛چï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï؛چï»£ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»»ï»§ï»”ï؛´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھ ï»‹ï؛ھï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»کï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï؛چï»© ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»Œï؛¾ ï؛—ï؛ ï؛ژï»«ï»¨ï؛ژï؛ƒï؛‘ï؛ھï»¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¨ï»”ï»´ï؛¬ï»± ï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï»œï»®ï؛—ï؛¶ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛—ï»´ï؛” ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»گï؛®ï؛چï؛‘ï»ھ ï»­ï؛©ï»«ï؛¸ï؛کï»ھ ï»£ï»¤ï؛ژ ï؛—ï»¨ï؛ژï»­ï»ںï؛کï»ھ ï؛‡ï؛£ï؛ھï»¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»’ ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛ƒï»³ï؛ژï»، ï»‹ï»¦ ï»£ï؛°ï؛چï»‹ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï؛ژï»­ï؛؟ï؛ژï؛• ï»£ï»ٹ ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï؛ژï؛‘ï»– ï»ڈï؛ژï؛­ï؛¯ï»³ï؛کï»® ï»ںï» ï»Œï»®ï؛©ï؛“ ï»ںï؛کï؛ھï؛­ï»³ï؛گ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»‹ï»´ï»¢،ï»­ï؛—ï؛´ï؛ژï؛€ï»‌ ï»‹ï»¦ ï»£ï»گï؛°ï»¯ ï»ƒï؛®ï؛، ï»£ï؛œï»‍ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛؟ï»®ï»‰ ï»“ï»² ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»—ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛± ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»³ï»ˆï»¬ï؛® ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»£ï؛ژ ï»“ï»¨ï»´ï؛ژ ï»£ï» ï؛¤ï»®ï»‡ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»´ï»¦ ï»›ï»‍ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»­ï؛چï»·ï؛§ï؛®ï»¯ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛®ï»ڈï»¢ ï»£ï»¦ ï»‡ï؛®ï»­ï»‘ ï؛چï»»ï»³ï»کï؛ژï»“ï؛ژï؛• ï»­ï؛چï»»ï؛»ï؛ژï؛‘ï؛ژï؛• .
ï»­ï»—ï؛ژï»‌ ï»“ï»² تصريح له ï؛چï»§ï»¬ï»¢ ï»“ï»Œï»¼ ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»£ï»®ï؛چ ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛³ï؛کï»کï؛ژï»»ï؛—ï»¬ï»¢ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھ ï؛ںï»®ï»ںï؛” ï»›ï»®ï؛³ï؛کï»² ï؛چï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï؛چï»£ï؛ژ ï»»ï»§ï»”ï؛´ï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï»»ï»§ï»¬ï»¢ ï؛·ï»Œï؛®ï»­ï؛چ ï؛چï»¥ ï»ƒï؛®ï؛، ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛؟ï»®ï»‰ ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛± ï»“ï»´ï»ھ ï»‹ï؛ھï»، ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï»ںï»¬ï»¢ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¬ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛‘ï؛¬ï»ںï»®ï»©
ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛ںï»Œï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»³ï؛کï»کï؛ھï»، ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛´ï؛کï»®ï؛چï»© ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»، ï»­ï»³ï»œï؛´ï؛گ ï»§ï؛ ï»®ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛ںï؛ھï؛©ï؛چ ï؛£ï؛ ï؛°ï»­ï؛چ ï»£ï»کï؛ژï»‹ï؛ھï»«ï»¢ ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¸ï»œï»´ï» ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛‹ï»´ï؛´ï»´ï؛” ï؛‘ï»œï»‍ ï؛چï»—ï؛کï؛ھï؛چï؛­
ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»³ï؛¤ï»ˆï»° ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھï؛© ï»­ï؛چï»“ï؛® ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ھï»»ï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï؛ژï»«ï؛°ï»³ï»¦ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï»´ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛کï»Œï؛ھï؛©ï؛“ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¤ï»¤ï»®ï»، ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛ھï؛­ï»³ï؛’ï؛ژï؛• ï»ںï؛ھï؛§ï»®ï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¸ï»œï»´ï»‍ .
ï»­ï؛چï»­ï؛؟ï؛¢ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛چï»¥ ï»£ï»œï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛” ï؛­ï؛‹ï»´ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛چï»ںï»² ï»ںï»¬ï»¢ ï»“ï»² ï»›ï»®ï؛³ï؛کï»² ï»­ï؛چï»‹ï»¼ï»§ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛¢ ï»‹ï»¦ ï؛›ï»کï؛کï»ھ ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï»¢ ï»›ï؛ ï»¬ï؛ژï؛¯ ï»“ï»¨ï»² ï»­ï؛£ï»”ï»† ï؛£ï»کï»®ï»—ï»¬ï»¢ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛£ï»´ï؛ڑ ï؛»ï»®ï»¥ ï»‹ï»کï»®ï؛©ï»«ï»¢ ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛– ï»›ï»”ï»´ï» ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛´ï؛¤ï؛گ ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»کï؛ژï»»ï؛—ï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï؛چï؛³ï؛کï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛­ï»«ï»¢ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï»¬ï»¤ï؛کï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï»«ï»¢ ï؛ƒï»›ï؛œï؛® ï؛چï»ƒï»¤ï؛Œï»¨ï؛ژï»§ï؛ژ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛«ï»± ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ .
ï»­ï؛چï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛—ï»´ï؛” ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛ƒï»¥ ï»£ï؛ ï» ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛£ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï»—ï؛ھ ï»£ï»ٹ ï»£ï»¦ ï»³ï؛¸ï؛ژï؛€ ï»­ï»ںï»œï»¦ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»„ï؛®ï»• ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛¤ï»´ï؛¤ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛کï؛’ï»Œï؛” ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï؛چï»£ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛—ï»کï؛ھï»³ï؛®ï»§ï؛ژ ï»›ï»¤ï؛ھï؛­ï؛‘ï»´ï»¦ ï»ںï»¬ï»¢ ï»£ï»œï؛ژï»§ï؛کï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï»­ï؛؟ï»Œï»´ï؛کï»¬ï»¢ ï؛چï»»ï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï؛چï»“ï»´ï؛” ï»­ï»‹ï؛°ï؛“ ï»§ï»”ï؛´ï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï»ںï»´ï؛² ï»‹ï»¦ ï»ƒï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»Œï؛ژï»£ï»‍ ï»£ï»Œï»¬ï»¢ ï»›ï»œï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛± ï»³ï»¤ï»œï»¦ ï؛چï»¥ ï»³ï؛´ï؛کï»گï»¨ï»° ï»‹ï»¨ï»ھ ï»“ï»² ï؛ƒï»± ï»­ï»—ï؛– ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ھï»­ï»¥ ï»£ï؛´ï؛’ï؛’ï؛ژï؛• ï»“ï»¨ï»´ï؛” .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحكم خير وبركة وجمعة فيها دعواتكم مستجابة بإذن الله
مشكور الحبيب عاطف علي الإبداع الصباحي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

صباحكم خير وبركة وجمعة فيها دعواتكم مستجابة بإذن الله
مشكور الحبيب عاطف علي الإبداع الصباحي




جمعه مباركه عليك يا زعيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يهزم ودنوباوي بهدفين لهدف


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراته ضد الامير في بطولة الدوري الممتاز فاز المريخ في تجربة إعدادية على ودنوباوي بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي إستضافها مساء اليوم ملعب المريخ احرز هدفي المريخ مجدي عبد الطيف و احمد فرح
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عبد الصمد يواصل الازمات ويطالب بابعاد محمد موسى

في تطور جديد للاحداث وعبر اتصال هاتفي ابلغ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي الاستاذ عصام الحاج مساعد الرئيس ورئيس القطاع التنفيذي بابعاد الكابتن محمد موسى عن القطاع الرياضي للفريق الاول وتحويله الى قطاع المراحل السنية وذلك على خلفية الاحتكاكات العديدة التي حدثت بين الاثنين ابان رحلة كوستي.











*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*حروف ذهبية 
بابكر مهدي الشريف 
شن بتقولوا في الزول البحقق قولو
×مردق هلال كردفان كبرياء هلال أم درمان، في عقر داره الشاهقة ووسط دموع أنصاره السائلة،فلم يكتف ابن الغرة أم خيرا بره وجوه، بواحد أو اثنين أو ثلاث بل ربع الغلة ، وكاد يزيدها لولا قرار قاضي الجولة ،بانتهاء الإعصار الغربي ، قبل وقوع الطامة الكبرى.
×تحدثنا من قبل حديث المتابع العارف قدر يسير في خفايا الكرة، وقلنا بالحرف وعبر هذه الزاوية أن الهلال ينقصه الكثير، وأن الإعداد المبكر لم يجد الفريق الذي يمكن أن يوضح لنا مدى فائدته.
×كما أن المدرب الجديد لم يقبل أن التعامل مع اللاعبين الشباب، وفضل اللجوء للكهول والشيوخ، الذين أصبحوا لا يقدرون على شيئ في دروب كرة القدم.
×فأي مدرب يخاف من الابتكار والإبداع والإبهار، وتجديد الرسم والخطط والعناصر، فإنه غير جدير بأن يتولى أمر فريق له طموحات وطموحات.
×والمصيبة الكبيرة هي أنه رغم أن الجهاز الفني الجديد أعاد الهلال للوراء، وقام بنبش رفات ناس فداسي وأتير ، بالإضافة لكاريكا وبشة والشغيل ونزار، رغم كل هذا فإننا نطالع يوميا الإشادة به ، وبعناصره وبرامجه ،حتى ظننا أن القوم يتحدثون عن أسماء أخرى وهلال غير هذا الهلال الهلكان.
×صحيح أن رئيس الهلال السيد أشرف الكاردينال ، قدم كثيرا للنادي الأزرق وصرف صرف من لا يخشى الفقر، في كل جنبات الكيان، وعلى وجه الخصوص فريق كرة القدم .
× فالرجل أبو كسكتة دعم الفريق بلاعبين أجانب وجهاز فني أجنبي ، ولكن مع كل هذا لازال الوضع كما هو أو أسوأ وأسوأ.
×ماذا كان يفعل هذا المدرب الروماني كل هذه المدة مع هولاء اللاعبين ، وماذا كان يقول لهم وبماذا يوصيهم وعلى أي شيء يدربهم ويمرنهم ،خلف الأبواب الموصدة عنا كإعلام ؟
×نقول بكل صدق إن مردود الفريق وجهازه الفني لا يقارن بما بذله الأخ الرئيس فيه من مال يا مبارك سليمان أبدا أبد .
×ونسأل ثنائي الأسياد العكليته الرشيد وفاطمة الصادق ، شن بتقولوا في إبراهومة الحقق قولو؟
××ظهرت على المريخ أمس الأول بعض اللمسات الفنية من الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكوتش برهان، وخاصة في شوط اللعب الأول.
× كان المريخ في هذا الشوط متقارب الخطوط بصورة جيدة، كما كان هناك تبادل للوظائف بين لاعبي الخط الواحد في رشاقة وخفة ارتحنا لها كثيرا.
× الرأي عندي أن خروج إبراهومة كان متعجلا جدا ، لأن اللاعب كان ممتازا وقدم مستوى كبيرا ، وظهر تناغم تام بينه ولاعبي الوسط محمد الرشيد وإبراهيم جعفر.
×وكان له فضل تقارب خط الوسط مع خط الهجوم،كما أنه تبادل مع زملاءه ، المهام الموكل لهم من جانب الجهاز الفني.
×وما جعل هذا التبديل غير موفق حركة أوكرا الغير إيجابية، لأنه ركن فقط على الجانب الأيمن ولم يكن كما يود الجهاز الفني بكل تأكيد.
× ونحن لابد لنا أن نلوم الجهاز الفني على هذا الخطأ الفادح والذي كان يمكن أن يسرق منه المباراة،وهذا يدلل على أن هناك سوء قراءة لدى الجهاز الفني وهنا يبرز حاجة المريخ الماسة للمدربين الكبار القادرين على إدارة المباريات كما تتطلب وتريد، وليس بفكر انطباعي.
×أما الشوط الثاني كان أقل فنيا من الحصة الأولى ، ولكن المريخ هو الأفضل في كل النواحي، وذلك بفضل الجانب البدني الواضح على عناصر كل لاعبي المريخ.
×صحيح أننا نناشد بضرورة التعاقد مع مدبر فني قدر قامة المريخ بديلا لبرهان تيه، ولكن هذا لا يعني أننا نغمض العين عن الإيجابيات حينما نراها أبدا أبدا.
×فالمريخ عصر أمس اقترب كثيرا من مريخ غارزيتو، في الحيوية والجدية والتفاهم والغيرة على العطاء.
×وخط الهجوم كان في مباراة الأمس مميزا جدا ، فكانت المسافة قريبة جدا بين رمضان وعنكبه، كما أن اللاعبين أزعجا دفاع الرابطة بتحركاتهما وسرعتهما وتبادلهما للمراكز بإتقان رائع، رغم رواشة عنكبة،
×كما ظهر خط الوسط بصورة جيدة،والدفاع واصل تماسكه بفضل التفاهم الكبير الذي نتج بين الرباعي ، وليد ومازن وضفر ونمر.
×ولكن كان المعز محجوب هو الكلمة الشاذة في الفرقة الحمراء، وكحاله المائل دائما ما يخلق المشاكل من العدم.
× فبالأمس وقع في عدة أخطاء كانت كفيلة بفقدان المريخ لنتيجة المباراة،التي ينتظرها عشاق النادي الصابرين على الإخفاقات السابقة والتي يتمنى الجميع زوالها سريعا.
×وكان أسوأ ما بدر من الحارس المخضرم ذلك العمل القبيح الذي لا يمكن أن يصدر من حارس مبتدئ، دعك من حارس في أرذل العمر، فكونه يمسك بالكرة لمدة طويلة خجل لها حتى أهل المريخ، فكانت المخالفة وهدف التعادل للخصم.
×وفي إحدى هجمات الرابطة خرج المعز من مرماه كالدرويش، فصوب مهاجم الرابطة الكرة نحو الشباك المهيأة للاستقبال، ولكن أخرجها ضفر بصعوبة وفدائية تحسب له.
×والسؤال الضروري لبرهان هو، ما هو الغرض من إجلاس جمال سالم على مقاعد البدلاء ، والدفع بهذا اللاعب الذي فقد كل أسباب تواجده في النادي الكبير.
الذهبية الأخيرة 
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول ، للصديق الرشيد علي عمر :إبراهومة عمل الحكاية وضحك الغنماية ،أضحكي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء عاطف الشيخ ومنعم على الابداعات

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على اخبار الصباح وجمعة مباركة للجميع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجدي شمس الدين: قرار المحكمة واضح وعلى المفوضية الإسراع في تكملة إجراءات الجمعية العمومية
 
 

علّق  الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام على قرار المحكمة الادارية  بإلغاء قرار الوزير المتعلق بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية وقال في حديث  صحفي إنهم تقدموا بطعن ضد قرار الوزير القاضي بإيقاف إجراءات الجمعية  العمومية بعد أن استمر هذا الإيقاف لمدة شهر كامل وأشار مجدي إلى أن اتحاد  الكرة لم يتعجل هذه الخطوة وانتظر على مدى شهر كامل معالجة الأمر بواسطة  الوزير والسماح باستمرارية إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة لكن  عندما طال الانتظار لجأوا للقضاء الذي أصدر قراراً واضحاً بإيقاف قرار  الوزير مما يعني استكمال إجراءات الجمعية العمومية فوراً وأضاف: سنقدم  القرار للجهة المشرفة وهي المفوضية لتكملة إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لأن  هذا قرار قضائي وصادر من المحكمة وواجب التنفيذ بعد أن سلكنا الطرق  القانونية والتي تتيح للاتحاد الحق في أن يلجأ للمحاكم ضد القرار الصادر من  الوزير الاتحادي ومضى مجدي: أعتقد أن المحكمة هي الجهة الوحيدة المخول لها  التعامل مع هذه القضية بعد أن وصلت الحلول الودية إلى طريق مسدود وخيار  اللجوء للقانون لا يعتبر الأول بالنسبة لنا لأننا خُضنا العديد من المعارك  الإدارية ولدينا الكثير من السوابق التي تؤكد قدرتنا على حسم هذه المعارك  لافتاً إلى أن القرار في مضمونه واضح بوقف قرار الوزير وبالتالي استمرارية  إجراءات الجمعية العمومية متمنياً أن تنعقد الجمعية العمومية لاستكمال  مراحلها الأخيرة حتى تنعقد في أجواء مثالية وتخرج بصورة حضارية تليق  بالجمعيات العمومية للوسط الرياضي التي لا يحكمها غير التنافس الشريف  والروح الرياضية السمحة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفيفا يعلن وقوفه مع الاتحادالعام ويهدد بالتجميد
 
 
تسلم  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم خطابا ممهورا باسم السنغالية فاطمة سامورا،  الأمين العام للفيفا، أعلنت فيه بشكل رسمي وقوف المنظمة الدولية إلى جانب  الاتحاد السوداني كحاكم للعبة في السودان وممارسة حقه في إجراء جمعية  عمومية وانتخاب ضباط جدد ومجلس إدارة جديد بقانون الرياضة لعام 2003. وحدد  الخطاب تاريخ 27 يوليو الجاري كحد أدنى لإجراء الجمعية العمومية  والانتخابات، وتاريخ 7 أغسطس/آب القادم كحد أقصى لإجراء الجمعية والعملية  الانتخابية، وإلى أن يتم ذلك يعتبر السودان مجمدا في نشاط كرة القدم وكانت  أزمة الكرة السودانية بين وزارة الرياضة واتحاد الكرة قد انفجرت قبل يوم  واحد من فتح باب الترشيح الضباط الأربعة للاتحاد في 21 يونيو الماضي، بقرار  من وزير الشباب الرياضة الذي رأي أن تجرى الانتخابات بقانون الرياضة  الجديد للعام 2016 ليتوافق مع نظم الاتحادات الدولية التي تتبع الاتحادات  الرياضية السودانية، في وقت قال فيه اتحاد الكرة السوداني إنه ابلغ الفيفا  قبل وقت كافي بأنه سيجري الانتخابات بقانون الشباب والرياضة القديم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأهلي والنيل يهددان بنقل مبارياتهما من إستاد شندي بسبب المغالاة في إيجار الملعب

أصدر مجلس ادارتا ناديي أهلي شندي والنيل ظهر أمس بيانا ساخنا وشديد اللهجة لاتحاد الكرة وهددا فيه الاتحاد بنقل مبارياتهما في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان الى منطقه أخرى كرد فعل للخطاب الذي بعث به الاتحاد لمجلس ادارة نادي الأهلي برفع رسوم إيجار التدريبات الى 500 جنيه وعلق مجلسا الأهلي والنيل على الخطاب الصادر من اتحاد الكرة وأكد النادي الأهلي أنه ظل يمثل المحلية خير تمثيل وحقق للاتحاد مكاسب كثيرة وخلق سمعة للكرة بمدينة شندي ومثل المحلية في الكثير من المحافل الدولية ولا يجب أن يتم معاملته بهذه الطريقة، قد أمهل الأهلي والنيل الاتحاد 72 ساعة فقط للتراجع عن قراره والا سينقلان جميع مبارياتهما لخارج مدينة شندي اعتباراً من الجولة المقبلة للممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح الجيلي : فوزنا على المريخ مسألة وقت ليس الا
الخبرات ستدعمنا في الجولة المقبلة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اكد  كفاح صالح الجيلي جاهزية الامير لمباراة الفريق ضد المريخ في بطولة الدوري  مشيرا الى ان المريخ لن يستطيع ايقاف صحوة الامير لان الفوارق كبيرة من  حيث خبرات اللاعبين و قال ان المريخ بصورته الحالية ليس بامكانه تحقيق  الفوز عليهم لانهم اكثر جاهزية و انسجاما مؤكدا ان الامير يعيش اجمل فتراته  وان معظم لاعبيه لعبوا بعضهم البعض و هناك لاعبين لديهم دوافع لتحقيق  الفوز على المريخ بجانب اثبات وجودهم للعودة للمنتخب الوطني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
عودة غارزيتو عودة الفتنة و الازمات للمريخ

صرح بعض المقربين من مركز القرار بالمريخ بعودة المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو وحاولوا الضرب على وتر الجمهور ولكنهم تناسوا ان الخطوة التي اقدموا عليها ربما تنسف إستقرار المريخ لان المدرب غارزيتو سبق له تفجير الاوضاع بالمريخ.
غارزيتو سبق له الدخول في شجار مع بعض اللاعبين وصل مرحلة الاشتباك بالايدي فضلا عن خلافاته مع الجهاز الفني المساعد له بجانب اتهامه لرئيس النادي بالتسبب في خروج الفريق و هجومه على رئيس البعثة همت وقتها
مدرب لا يحترم الاداريين و يعتقد انه الافضل و الاميز و يضرب لمجرد تأخر المرتبات غير جدير بالعمل في المريخ
المريخ تخلص من مدربه السابق لوك مصنع الازمات ليعيد لنا مصدر الازمات غارزيتو
الوضع الاقتصادي الآن في السودان لا يسمح بالتعاقد مع غارزيتو فالدولار كل يوم في ارتفاع
مدرب يطالب اللاعبين بالعصيان و يستخدمهم لتحقيق اهدافه يجب ان لا يتعاقد معه المريخ
غارزيتو شاطر و لكنه يمكن ان يهدم ما بناه في اقل من ساعة
خلاف في وجهات النظر بين غارزيتو وهمت في بعثة المريخ مازيمبي تسبب في هزيمة المريخ امام الغربان
المريخ الآن مستقر و ليس في حاجة لضرب استقراره
نعلم ان هناك علاقة بين احد الاعلاميين و غارزيتو ووعده باعادته للمريخ
لكن على ذلك الاعلام ان يعرف انه ليس هناك مجالا لممارسة الامزجة و اتخاذ القرارات الساذجة و الطفولية .
غارزيتو خطر كبير على المريخ في الفترة المقبلة
جماهير المريخ لن تسمح بان يعود المريخ الى المربع الاول و علي الجماهير ان تتحرك لتوقف اصحاب المطامع الساعين لتعيين غارزيتو
على لجنة التسيير ان تبعد اصحاب المطامع الكوميشنات عن العمل في المريخ فهم خطر على المريخ من أعدائه
متفرقات
اللاعب بكري المدينة يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في تشكيلة المريخ و وجوده يضيف القوة لتشكيلة الاحمر
اما اللاعب جابسون فهو لاعب خلوق ويمتاز بالتكوين الجسماني المميز الذي يطلبه المريخ و في اعتقادي ان ابتعاده سيضر المريخ كثيرا
اللاعب لديه حقوق ويجب الالتزام بها وحلها حتى يعود للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في قادم المباريات
المريخ لن يفرط في اي مباراة و علي لاعبيه ان يلعبون بمسئولية و يحققون ما تريده الجماهير
الفارق الان وصل الى 6 نقاط و في اعتقادي انه سيكون في صالح المريخ ان لعب نجومه بمسئولية ومارسوا ضغوطات على اندية الممتاز و حققوا الفوز في بقية المباريات
اخيرا جدا
الاتحاد الدولي ارسل تحذيرا للاتحاد بشأن الانتخابات وتحديد موعد لعقدها
الفيفا لا يتعامل الا مع الاجسام الرسمية و في اعتقادي ان الانتخابات ستجري في الموعد المحدد و لكن هل سيفوز معتصم جعفر ورفاقه ام يكستح الفريق المدهش الانتخابات هذا سؤال سيجب عليه برنامج المجموعتين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد 
العالم اصبح قرية صغيرة ياناس
ين هم واين نحن ودورينا محتاج انعاش

جمعتكم مباركة
وتقبل الله من الاعمال
نحن في العام ٢٠١٦
يعني الفية جديدة وبعيدة
يعني بضغطة زر تعرف اسعار حب الشاي في جزر الهاوي
وتعرف زواج جون سينا كان بياتو فنان
ووجبة زواج قنصل الكاريبي كانت جداد ولا بلحم ضان
معقولة حتى الان في مصادرة صحف وايقاف صحف؟؟؟
ياجماعة ياناس الايقاف مامعناه حجبتو معلومة ولا خليتونا في عمانا وغيبوبة !!!
ممكن تخسر الصحيفة ماليا
لكن لاتستطيع حجب المعلومة
لانها في الشبكة العنكوبتية متوفرة بسهولة
وعمنا قوقل لو قحيت يديك اي معلومة
حجب الصحف لاجدوي له في العالم الان!!!
وكل صحيفة تنزل في النت قبل المطبعة وكل صحيفة تستطيع قراتها وانت في بيتك
يعني مشوار المكتبات ممكن يتكنسل
وبعدين !!!
كرة القدم وسيلة ترفية
وعندها اتحاد دولي وقوانين
لاترتبط لا بموطن او لغة او حتى لون سياسي!!!
ومافي زول يقدر يغير في قوانين كرة القدم الا اتحاد اللعبة او الفيفا والصحف الرياضية
والقنوات الرياضية
والبرامج الرياضية الاذاعية
والمنتديات الرياضية
والمواقع الالكترونية الرياضية
دي ادوات مساعدة الي لعبة كرة القدم يعني حجبها اومنعها من الصدور ماحتتغير ابدا خلفها قانون كرة القدم
حجب المعلومة الان اصبح مستحيل
وانا راقد في سريري اعمل قروب واضيف فيه الجيران
وشباب الحلة ممكن تعرف منو المات ومن الطفش ولي جناه فات ومنو الراقد عيان ومنو الجاي يخطب بت الجيران!!!
يعني المعلومة الزمن دا مابتتدسا
قصة حجب الصحيفة او منع مقال اوعمود او حجب معلوم اصبح من (رابع )المستحيلات،،،،،
وبالدارجي اصبح دقة قديمة خلاص
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هناك من يستغل العولمة صاح وهناك من يستغل العولمة باندياح
لو سخرنا العولمة في خدمة نادينا
ولو سخرنا العولمة في امانينا
اكيد حتتحقق واكيد سننجح
جهاز الجوال الان
يقوم بوظيفة مدير الاعمال
من موبايل تتكلم وتنظم مواعيد وتعمل تجارة وتقدر تعملو مكتب متنقل وتصبح رجل اعمال
كيف تقدر تستفيد من الموبايل
والبرامج المساعدة علي المتجر في الموبايل اصبحت توصلك الي اعلى الدرجات،،،
وفي زمنا دا موبايلك حصانك ان صنتو صانك وان طلقتو هانك
موبايلك فيه ارقام الاهل والاحباب
فيه صورك والزكريات
وفي سور وايات
وفيه كل اسرار حياتك
لكن استخدام العولمة من انسان لاخر تفرق
الموبايلات نعمة ونقمة
وفي بعض الاحيان ناس مستخدمنها نغمة!!!
استخدموها صااااااح
عشاااااان ترتاااااااااح
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
السوشل ميديا الان اصبحت تناطح في كل البلدان
والشوشل ميديا اصبحت في يد اي انسان
كمبيوتر موبايل
كلها تربطك بالعالم
يعني قصة حجب او منع الصحف من الظهور مع عالم الملتميديا الان مستحيل،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
من موبايلنا ندعم بتحويل الرصيد
ومن موبايلنا نشجع اي فريق
كان في السودان او بلاد الاغريق
من موبايلنا نتفرج علي كرة قدم او اي مقاطع او اخبار
واي واحد فينا داخل المدرج اول حاجه بشحن بطارية الموبايل
ولو مسافر بشحن الموبايل
لو ماشي الشغل الموبايل بايت في الشاحن!!
لو في السوق او محل خضار يتواصل مع ام العيال وممكن يصور الطماطية او الخيار
ويسال
الخضار دا كيف؟؟؟؟
الموبايل اصبح في يد اي انسان
يعني حجب المعلومة كان ممكن سنة تسعين او الفين
لكن الان موباااااااااااايلك في جيبك اكيد تعرف المعلومة بكيف كيفك!!
وطالما موبايلاتنا معانا
يلا مساهم في نفرتنا بحبة رصيد
اصلو الزمن اصبح قاسي وعنيد
نفرتنا هي مبادرتنا
الزمان٢٠١٦/٨/١٠
المكان نادي المريخ
تحت شعار بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
المريخ يؤدي تجربة ودية
المهم والاهم فيها
مشاركة كل ناس الاحتياط
وفي مقدمتهم نجم الجاليات
المريخ يسر العين بالشباب الحلوين
تاني شباب بس
كشفنا حيكون شباب خالي من (الشياب)
جمع شايب يعني الرجل العجوز
نتمني الاستعداد لمباراة الامير بصورة جيدة واتمني الابتعاد من الصغط الاعلامي والجماهيري
اي توتر او ضغط حتنقلب الاية
وحنساهم في تشتت الاذهان
نركز فقط في الميدان
ونبتعد عن نقل الشتلات ومانعمل من المعلومة دخان تحجب الرؤية الحقيقية
ساعدونا بالصبر والدعم
الايام القادمة ستشهد حملة شرسة من العرضه شمال
شتلات ونقل توترهمراليرجماهير المريخ والقروبات
سيسعون باي وسيلة لزعزعة كيان المريخ
تناولنا للاخبار لابد يكون بدقة وبعيد عن النقل الساي
ركزوا في كل مايكتب في قروباتكم
الايام القادمة حتكون حرب شرسة
لابعادنا واضعاف ثقتنا بالادارة واللاعبين والجهاز الفني
انتبهوا وعلي كل مشرف اتخاذ قرارات صارمة حول كل خبر مشتول او نقاش بين الحضور
واحزروا الاصافات العشوائية في مقبل الايام
ستشاهدون كثير من طلبات الاضافة
توخوا الحزر في الاضافات ونقل المعلومة والاخبار
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم اليوم يفتح اكبر قضية ويهبط نادي المجزل الصاعد حديثا للمتاز الي الدرجة الثانية
والسبب تلاعب في نتائج المباريات في الاولي
نادي  المجزل المنضم حديثا لدوري عبداللطيف جميل وبطل دوري الاولي العام السابق  يهبط الي الثانية قبل ملامسة لاعبين النادي الكرة في الدوري الممتاز
اتمني من ادارة النادي اصطياد المحترفين المنضمين للمجزل كصفقات اجنبية وخاصة بعد عدم حوجه النادي اليهم بعد هبوطهم
السؤال هل لو حصلت قضية مشابهه في دورينا نشاهد هذه العقوبات الصارمة وكمية الغرامات التي فاقت المليون ريال؟؟؟؟
ياحليلنا نحن !!!
وياحليل دورينا
اسع بالله عليكم دوري حكامه بعدد اصابع اليد حتقولوا لي كيف
حاقول ليكم هيثم النور حكم الراية حكم كم مباراة لفريق العرضه شمال!!!!!!!
راجعوا شجل مباريتهم وتعرفوا كم مباراة شارك هيثم النور في ادارتها
ودوري مافيه لاحفل افتتاح لاختام
ودوري مافيه اي نقل تلفزيوني تمام
ياجماعة نحن بنضيع ياوديع
كل مقومات كرة القدم في دورينا غير متوفرة
ومختلفين في منظومة اتحادنا
وزير يصدر قرار ومحكمة تنقض قرار ومنع صحف من الاصدار والخ
تجي تتفحص دورينا تلاقينا نحن بعيدين خالص عن المجال !!!!
والي اللقاء في تغريدة اخري ونرجع تاني لكلامنا
اين هم واين نحن من كرة القدم!!!!
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
المريخ مريخ الشعب والشعب هو الجمهور
المريخ وطن للشعب والشعب هو الجمهور
المريخ وطن مساحاته شااااسعة وابداعاتة كثير لايتنفس هواءه النقي الي صاحب الرئة التي تنبض وتنطق بكلمة (نحن)
اصحاب رئة (انا) كالمتناول للدخان رئته يكسوها السواد لانها استنشقت كتير من حب الذات

(القصة ماقصة بطولة القصة عشق لكيان ونادي منذ الطفولة)
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق طبي
‏تعانى من حرقة المعدة؟
‏ينصح بتقسيم الطعام إلى وجبات صغيرة على فترات متباعدة و الاكثار من شرب الماء
ربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق عام وحكم

‏قيل ليوسف عليه السلام وهو في السجن: إنا نراك من المحسنين .. وقيل له وهو على خزائن مصر: إنا نراك من المحسنين.
‏المعدن النقي لا تغيره الأحوال

••••••••••••••••••••••••••

هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* النيلين تنقل مباريات الاسبوع الثالث

ديربي سبورت:
تنقل قناة النيلين الرياضية مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لبطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز علي النحو التالي
المريخ نيالا والهلال عصر الاحد من مدينة نيالا بصوت محمد يس
المريخ والامير مساء الاحد من ستاد المريخ بصوت خليل محمد احمد
الخرطوم الوطني والنسور بصوت محمد فضل الله

الامل والنيل شندي  من ستاد عطبرة بصوت احمد ادم

ديربي الفاشر  بين الهلال والمريخ بصوت سيف بركة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخطر اجتماع لمجلس المريخ ظهر اليوم
 ملف بكري المدينة وتحويل محمد موسى على طاولة مجلس المريخ
 يعقد مجلس نادي المريخ ظهر اليوم اجتماع مهم لمناقشة عدد من الملفات العاجله والموضوعه على طاولته 
 وافادت المعلومات ان اعتذار بكري المدينة سوف يكون على راس الاجندة التي  ستتم مناقشتها بالاضافه الى مناقشة طلب عبد الصمد محمد عثمان بتحويل  الكابتن محمد موسى لقطاع المراحل السنية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: جماهير المريخ تحذر ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ من التدخل في صلاحيات ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ::

حذرت  جماهير المريخ نائب الرئيس عبدالصمد من التدخل في شؤون ادارة الكرو علي  خلفية ﺧﻼﻓﺎﺕ ﻧﺸﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ  ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ بسبب ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺣﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ  ﻓﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺳﺎﺑﻖ بمقر اقامة بعثة الفريق في كنانه، ادت لمطالبة ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ للعمل ﻓﻲ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺪﻻً ﻋﻦ  ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدربون أجانب يعلنون الرغبة في تدريب المريخ

افادت معلومات مؤكده الى ان عددا من المدربين الاجانب عرضوا انفسهم مؤخرا على ادارة المريخ من اجل الحصول على فرصة الجلوس على كرسي الادارة الفنية
ومن ابرز الاسماء التي ابدت رغبتها الصريحة في تدريب المريخ وقدمت طلب للمجلس هي مدربي الهلال السابقين الفرنسي كافالي والبلجيكي من اصول تونسية النابي
ومن المتوقع ان تطرح اسماؤهم بمجرد فتح ملف التدريب بالنادي
وقد قدم وكيل المدرب الجزائري عبد القادر عمراني المدير الفني الحالي لشبيبة بجاية سيرة موكله لمجلس المريخ
وكان رئيس النادي الوالي قد طمان الثنائي برهان ومحسن بعدم صحة الاخبار التي اشارت الر رغبة المريخ اعادة غارزيتو كما ذهب في ذات الاتجاه الفريق عبدالله وامين الخزينة عوض رمرم واللذين نفيا وجود مفاوضات رسمية من جانب المجلس مع غارزيتو
وفي الوقت ذاتن تفيد المعلومات ان اثنين من الضباط الاربعة للمريخ يقودون اتجاه لاعادة غارزيتو
الايام القادمة ستكشف الكثير في ملف التدريب بالمريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يحرس مرمى المريخ امام الامير

افادت المتابعات الدقيقة ان جمال سالم حارس المريخ سيعود لحماية العرين امام الامير بعد غد الاحد وذلك بعد ان اكتمل علاجه من الاصابة الاخيرة
والمعروف ان المعز محجوب كان قد شارك في مباراة الرابطة كوستي امس الاول ووقع في العديد من الاخطاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القطاع الرياضي يسلم اللاعبين حوافز الرهيب والذئاب

صرف القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ حوافز الانتصار الخاصة بمباراتي الفريق الماضية امام المريخ والرابطة كوستي التي جرت خلال الايام الماضيه
وتسلم لاعبي الاحمر الحوافز من الجهاز الاداري مساء امس وهو الامر الذي وجد الاشادة منهم لا سيما وان خطوة تسليم الحوافز جاءت في وقت وجيز عقب عودة البعثة من مدينة كوستي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يتدرب اليوم

يواصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة استعدادا لمواجهة الامير يوم بعد غد الاحد ويتدرب الفريق في الثامنة مساء اليوم باستادة وسيكون المران البروفه الرئيسية لمباراة الامير في الاسبوع العشرين من دوري سوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقالة متوقعة لمحمد موسى

 افادت المعلومات ان مدير  الكرة بالمريخ الكابتن محمد موسى قرر تقديم استقالته عن لجنة التسيير فورا  اذا وافق اعضاء اللجنة على مقترح رئيس القطاع الرياضي عبدالصمد محمد عثمان  بتحويله لقطاع المراحل السنية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تنفيذ العقود الاستثمارية مع المجموعة الصينية في سبتمبر

اوضح المهندس طارق زروق عضو قطاع الاستثمار بالمريخ ان تنفيذ العقود الاستثمارية مع المجموعة الصينية و الخاصة بالاستثمار في ارض الحتانه وموقع النادي بشارع العرضة سيكون في شهر سبتمبر المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير تنفيذي جديد للمريخ

 بعد قرار مجلس المريخ بتحويل الاستاذ حسن يوسف من منصبه كمدير تنفيذي للمريخ وتعيينه مديرا لدار النادي 
 يبحث مجلس المريخ تعيين مدير تنفيذي جديد للمريخ حيث برزت العديد من الترشيحات
 وتفيد المعلومات ان ابرز المرشحين لتولي المنصب شخصية مريخية عملت باندية الخليج.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان تية ومحسن سيد يتقدمان باستقالتهما من تدريب المريخ والوالي يقنعهما بالعدول عن الاستقالة

فاجأ الثنائي برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ ومحسن سيد المدرب العام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وتقدما باستقالتهما من الجهاز الفني للأحمر على خلفية الأخبار التي تحدثت عن محاولات المجلس للاستعانة بالفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني السابق للأحمر للعودة مجدداً لتدريب المريخ خاصة وأن الثنائي كانا على خلافات كبيرة مع غارزيتو في العام الماضي عندما كان الثلاثي في الجهاز الفني للفريق حيث تسببت مشاكل غارزيتو مع برهان ومحسن في استقالتهما من تدريب الفريق قبل انتهاء فترتهما مع الأحمر، وتدخل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي بقوة وأقنع الثنائي بالعدول عن استقالتهما بعد أن جدد ثقته فيهما وأكد لهما عدم رغبة المجلس في الاستعانة بالفرنسي غارزيتو للعودة مجدداً لتدريب الفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يفرغ من وضع لائحة ائتلاف روابط المريخ بالخارج

أكد الفريق د. طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس للشؤون القانونية والعلاقات الخارجية بنادي المريخ ، بان اللجنة القانونية بالتنسيق مع روابط المريخ بالخارج قد فرغت من صياغة لائحة ائتلاف روابط المريخ بالخارج ، وقد عرضت الأمر علي مجلس الإدارة في اجتماعه السابق الذي أجاز اللائحة مع بعض التعديلات ، وقد كلف المجلس مساعد الرئيس للانتهاء من هذه التعديلات .

وقد أوضح الفريق طارق بأن ائتلاف روابط المريخ بالخارج يعتبر مجلس موازي لمجلس الشرف المريخي ، فمجلس الشرف يضم صفوة رجالات المريخ بالداخل ، وائتلاف الروابط يضم صفوة رجالات المريخ بالخارج ، وأن المجلسين ينتظر منهم دور كبير في دعم مسيرة المريخ الي الامام .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* برشلونة يخطف أندريه جوميز نجم فالنسيا من ريال مدريد
* كاس ترفض استئناف 67 رياضيا روسيا للمشاركة في الأولمبياد
* يوفنتوس يتعاقد رسميًا مع ماركو بياكا جناح منتخب كرواتيا
* الكاميروني أليكساندر سونج ينتقل إلى الدوري الروسي
* سيموس ثائرا: رونالدو ليس قائدا .. والبرتغال لم تفز بسببه
* دورادو لاعب وسط البرازيل: نسعى لدخول التاريخ بالتتويج بذهبية ريو
* مورينيو يبدي مساندته لتولي الاردايس مسئولية تدريب المنتخب الإنجليزي
* مارسيلو يتحدث عن عودة ألفارو موراتا لريال مدريد
* موراتا: العودة إلى ريال مدريد بمثابة الحلم
* الفرنسي فاران يرفض عرض مانشستر يونايتد
* جوتزه يعود لفريقه السابق بوروسيا دورتموند
* برشلونة يعلن انتقال هاليلوفيتش إلى هامبورج
* البرتغالي فيتور بيريرا مدرب فنربخشة التركي لا ينوي الرحيل عن الفريق
* رسميًا.. توتال راعية لكرة القدم الأفريقية لمدة 8 سنوات
* فنربخشة التركي يعلن بقاء لاعبه الهولندي روبن فان بيرسي في صفوفه
* فالنسيا يستعد لرحيل نجمه البرتغالي أندريه جوميز إلى ريال مدريد
* القرعة تضع الإنتر وميلان في نهائي محتمل بالكأس
* المدير التنفيذي لمانشستر يونايتد يلتقي وكيل أعمال الكولمبي رودريجيز لاعب ريال مدريد
* ليفربول يهبط في كاليفورنيا الامريكية بكامل نجومه
* جو ألين لاعب ليفربول على أعتاب ستوك سيتي
* ديل بوسكي يشيد بخليفته في تدريب إسبانيا
* لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد السعودي تقرر هبوط نادي المجزل لدوري الدرجة الثانية بسبب قضية التلاعب في نتائج المباريات
* الملولي والغريبي يقودان أحلام تونس في الأولمبياد

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2016 :

* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: القناة: beIN 1 HD

..............................................

â—„ تصفيات كأس أفريقيا للشباب تحت 20 :

* غانا (-- : --) السنغال الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

==========

 â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 20 :

* مريخ كوستي (0 : 2) الخرطوم الوطني

..............................................

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - التمهيدي :

* فنتسبيلز - لاتفيا (0 : 1) أبردين - إسكوتلندا
* يلغافا - لاتفيا (3 : 0) سلوفان - سلوفاكيا
* لوكوموتيفا زغرب - كرواتيا (3 : 0) روبس - فنلندا
* هلسنكي - فنلندا (1 : 0) بيروي - بلغاريا
* توربيدو زهودينو - روسيا البيضاء (1 : 0) ديبرشيني - المجر
* ليفسكي صوفيا - بلغاريا (1 : 1) ماريبور - سلوفينيا
* سترومسجودست - النرويج (2 : 2) سوندريسك - الدانمارك
* كابالا - إذربيجان (2 : 0) ام تي كيه بودابست - المجر
* أف سي فادوز - ليشتنشتاين (2 : 2) متيولاند - الدانمارك
* اود غرينلاند - النرويج (3 : 1) باس غيانينا - اليونان
* اوروبا - جبل طارق (0 : 1) ايك سولنا - السويد
* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (2 : 0) ليفاديا تالين - إستونيا
* آيك لارناكا - قبرص (2 : 0) كليفتونفيل - إيرلندا الشمالية
* جوتنبيرج - السويد (0 : 0) بياست غليفيسي - بولندا
* جراسهوبرز - سويسرا (2 : 1) ريكيافيك - أيسلندا
* كوكيزي - ألبانيا (1 : 4) اوستريا فيينا - النمسا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جهاز المريخ يتراجع عن الاستقالة ويضع شروطًا جديدة


لوك إيمل
تراجع  الجهاز الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الخميس، عن  تقديم استقالته التي كان ينوي تقديهما لمجلس إدارة النادي احتجاجًا على  الظروف التي يعمل فيها.

وكشفت مصادر ل  الأسباب التي قادت الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ والمكون من الوطنيين،  بُرْهان تِيَّة ومساعده محسن سيد، إلى تقديم استقالتهما، حيث نشرت إحدى  الصحف الرياضية خبرًا يفيد أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ سيعيد مديره الفني  السابق الفرنسي جارزيتو ومعه طاقمه المعاون، وصادف ذلك خوض المريخ لمباراة  بالدوري الممتاز ضد فريق الرابطة كوستي، ليقرر المدربان تقديم الاستقالة  فورًا وربما لا يشرفان حتى على المباراة، حيث اعتبرا الوضع مهينًا لهما  وهما يتحملان مسؤولية صعبة ومعروفة لكل جمهور المريخ.

وعلى ضوء ذلك  تلقّى ثنائي تدريب المريخ اتصالاً من رئيس النادي جمال الوالي، الذي نفى  لهما الوضع الجديد بالجهاز الفني ليؤجل المدربان تقديم الاستقالة إلى ما  بعد المباراة.

وتطورت الأمور اليوم الخميس حيث عقد المدربان اجتماعا  خاصا فيما بينهما وخرجا بقرارات يطلبان فيها تغيير وضعية الجهاز الفني  التعاقدية بإبرام عقود ثابتة وإحداث تغييرات أخرى في علاقة الجهاز الفني  بالنادي، وتم رفع هذه القرارات للمدير الرياضي عبد الصمد محمد عثمان، نائب  رئيس نادي المريخ لمعرفة رد مجلس الإدارة، بينما تدخل العديد من أعضاء مجلس  الإدارة لتوضيح الموقف للجهاز الفني.

يذكر أن المدرب برهان تية  ومساعده محسن سيد، تحملا المسؤولية الفنية قبل شهر رمضان الماضي خلفًا  للمدير الفني السابق البلجيكي لوك إيمل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يستعيد المركز الثالث بالدوري

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



تعافى الخرطوم الوطني، من خسارته أمام الرابطة كوستي، الأسبوع الماضي، وتغلب على المريخ كوستي (2ـ0)، في المباراة التي جرت بينهما مساء الخميس، في ختام الجولة الـ20 من بطولة الدوري السوداني.

أحرز هدفي الخرطوم الوطني، أمين إبراهيم في الدقيقة (56)، والغاني كوامي أمواكو في الدقيقة (90+5).

ورفع الخرطوم، رصيده إلى 36 نقطة مستعيدًا الترتيب الثالث من الأهلي شندي، الذي تراجع للمرتبة الرابعة، بينما تجمد رصيد المريخ كوستي، عند 13 نقطة، وهي الخسارة الثانية له على التوالي.

ظهر الفريقان بشكل فني متكافئ في الشوط الأول، لكن في الشوط الثاني، أظهر الخرطوم الوطني شخصية فنية قوية وسيطر على مجريات اللعب، بفضل قدرات بدر اللدين قلق، في التنظيم، ونجم الدين في قيادة الدفاع، ومهارات اللاعب الصاعد أحمد حامد "التِش"، وبراعة الدولي الجنوب السوداني دومينيك أوبُوُيّ في ربط الوسط بالهجوم.

ومن هجمة منظمة، نجح التِش في اختراق الجانب الأيمن لدفاع المريخ كوستي، باقتدار، ورفع كرة داخل منطقة الجزاء، تابعها أمين إبراهيم، بقوة في المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة الخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع، نجح البديل معاذ القوز، في صناعة الهدف الثاني، باختراقه دفاع المريخ من الجانب الأيمن وعكس كرة داخل منطقة الجزاء، قابلها الغاني كوامي أمواكو الخالي من الرقابة، ووضعها بقدمه اليسرى في المرمى. 

وفي مباراتين أخريين، ضمن الأسبوع 20، ألحق الهلال الفاشر، بمضيفه النيل شندي، خسارة جديدة بملعبه في مدينة شندي، وتفوق عليه (3-1).

تقدم النيل بهدف السبق، عن طريق لاعب وسطه بدر الدين، قبل أن ينتفض الهلال الفاشر، في الشوط الثاني وأحررز ثلاثة أهداف عن طريق شريف، والتجاني، وأحمد محجوب.

وهذا هو الفوز الأول للهلال الفاشر في الدور الثاني، ليعوض خسارته في الأسبوع الماضي من الأهلي الخرطوم، ورفع رصيده إلى 15 نقطة، وتجمد النيل شندي في 14 نقطة.

وعلى إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، تعادل الأهلي الخرطوم، مع ضيفه المريخ الفاشر، بهدف لمثله.

تقدم مدثر الطاهر للهلال الفاشر، وأدرك زاهد حسين التعادل للأهلي، ليرتفع الضيوف برصيدهم إلى 24 نقطة، والأهلي الخرطوم إلى إلى ذات الرصيد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يحدد موعد تجميد الكرة السودانية

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

شهدت أزمة الكرة السودانية المكتومة منذ يونيو/حزيران الماضي، بين وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية واتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، تطورًا جديدًا بعدما تدخل الاتحاد الدولي لكرةالقدم "الفيفا" اليوم الخميس بشكل رسمي وأعلن قراره بتجميد كرة القدم في السودان نهاية الأسبوع الأول من أغسطس/آب المقبل.

وتسلم اتحاد الكرة القدم السوداني خطابا ممهورا باسم السنغالية فاطمة سامورا، الأمين العام للفيفا، أعلنت فيه بشكل رسمي وقوف المنظمة الدولية إلى جانب اتحاد الكرة السوداني كحاكم للعبة في السودان وممارسة حقه في إجراء جمعية عمومية وانتخاب ضباط جدد ومجلس إدارة جديد بقانون الرياضة لعام 2003.

وحدد الخطاب تاريخ 27 يوليو/تموز الجاري كحد أدنى لإجراء الجمعية العمومية والانتخابات، وتاريخ 7 أغسطس/آب القادم كحد أقصى لإجراء الجمعية والعملية الانتخابية، وإلى أن يتم ذلك يعتبر السودان مجمدا في نشاط كرة القدم.

وكانت أزمة الكرة السودانية بين وزارة الرياضة واتحاد الكرة قد انفجرت قبل يوم واحد من فتح باب الترشيح الضباط الأربعة للاتحاد في 21 يونيو الماضي، بقرار من وزير الشباب الرياضة الذي رأي أن تجرى الانتخابات بقانون الرياضة الجديد للعام 2016 ليتوافق مع نظم الاتحادات الدولية التي تتبع الاتحادات الرياضية السودانية، في وقت قال فيه اتحاد الكرة السوداني إنه ابلغ الفيفا قبل وقت كافي بأنه سيجري الانتخابات بقانون الشباب والرياضة القديم.

أعلن إتحاد الكرة السوداني في وقت متأخر من مساء الخميس أنه حصل على حكم قضائي أبطل قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي بإيقاف إجراءات جمعيته العمومية التي كانت ستفضي إلى إنتخاب ضباط ومجلس إدارة جديد في يونيو الماضي.

وفي نفس السياق، أمرت المحكمة العليا برئاسة محمد سعيد بابكر خوجلي، المختص بنظر الطعون الإدارية بوقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رقم (12) /2016 الصادر بتاريخ 21/6/2016 لحين الفصل في الطعن المقدم.

وكان الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم تقدم يوم الخميس بطعن للمحكمة العليا ضد قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رقم 12 الذي أوقف بموجبه إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم المنعقدة بتأريخ 30 يونيو/حزيران 2016م إلى حين إشعار آخر.

والتمس الاتحاد السودانى من المحكمة العليا وقف تنفيذ القرار لحين البت في الطلب المقدم والسير في الإجراءات وقبلت المحكمة الطعن وأمرت الوزير بوقف تنفيذ القرار وبالتالى قيام الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد.

من جهته، أوضح الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم أن المحكمة العليا دائرة الطعون الإدارية قبلت طلب الاتحاد وأمرت بوقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة المسبب بوقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد بعد أن ظل الأخير في تواصل وتشاور مستمر مع وزير الشباب والرياضة إمعاناً في تحديد تاريخ بعينه لعقد الجمعية العمومية وذلك طيلة فترة الشهر الماضي حتى لا يحدث فراغ بانتهاء أمد المجلس الحالى في 27 من يوليو/آب الجاري.

ولكن فشلت كل المحاولات وقام الوزير بتكوين لجنة خماسية برئاسة وكيل الوزارة لتحديد موعد الجمعية ولما تأخرت في رفع مقترحها وتحديد موعد لعقد الجمعية العمومية، ولذلك آثر الاتحاد أن يلجأ للقضاء بتقديرات ظرف نهاية فترة مجلس الإدارة الحالي يوم 27 يوليو 2016 آملين بهذه الخطوة أن تتواصل إجراءات الجمعية العمومية بعد أن إكتمل إنتخاب معظم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الجديد في الكليات الإنتخابية حسب النظام الأساسي للاتحاد .

وأكد الاتحاد السوداني أنه سيجلس مع اللجنة المشرفة على أعمال الجمعية العمومية لتكملة الإجراءات وتحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية في أقرب فرصة ممكنة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال ينهار والمريخ يواصل الانتصار في الجولة 20 من الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





مثلما  كان الأسبوع 19 والذي كان تدشينا لمباريات الدور الثاني من بطولة دوري  سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم موسم 2016، حافلا بحصيلة أهداف غيرمسبوقة سجلت  رقما قياسيا، فإن الأسبوع الـ20 شهد هزائم تاريخية لفريقين من فرق الصدارة  والمقدمة بل وفي عقر دارهما وبين جماهيرهما.

ويمكن أن يطلق على  الأسبوع 20 أسبوع الصدمات والمفاجآت الذي لعبت فيه الأرض ضد أصحابها في 7  مباريات ومثال ذلك خسارة الأهلي شندي على ملعبه من الهلال كادقلي 0-1،  والهلال المتصدر من الهلال الاُبَيِّض 2-4، والنيل شندي من الهلال الفاشر  والرابطة كوستي من المريخ 1-2، والمريخ كوستي من الخرطوم الوطني 0-2،  وتعادل النسور بملعبه مع الأمل 1-1 وبذات النتيجة الأهلي الخرطوم مع ضيفه  المريخ الفاشر.

الضربات الموجعة والمؤلمة تعرض لها كل من الهلال الذي خسر برباعية لم يعرفها ملعبه عبر تاريخه لعدة عقود على المستوى المحل.

ومن  الفرق التي استعادة توازنها الخرطوم الوطني الذي فاز باقتدار في ختام  الجولة على المريخ كوستي 2-0 عوض بها خسارته من قطب مدينة كوستي الآخر وهي  خسارة ليست منطقية.

الأسبوع 20 أيضا تفوق فيه المدربون المحليون على  الأجانب، فشرف الدين أحمد موسى تفوق على ريكاردو البرازيلي مدرب الأهلي  شندي، والسوداني الآخر إبراهومة على مدرب الهلال إيلي بلاتشي الروماني، أما  المدرب الوحيد الذي افلت من تفوق المدرب السوداني عليه كان هو الغاني  كويسي أبياه الذي حقق الفوز خارج ملعبه على مدرب المريخ كوستي فاروق جبرة.

وتجرع  فريقان الخسارة للمرة الثانية على التوالي هما المريخ كوستي والنيل شندي،  فالأول خسر من المريخ والخرطوم الوطني، والثاني خسر من مريخ الفاشر والهلال  الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إستقبال حافل للهلال الأبيض بعد الفوز التاريخي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت







وجدت  بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي الهلال الأبيض استقبالا تاريخيا على مشارف غرب  السودان الأوسط، وذلك بسبب الفوز التاريخي الذي حققه الفريق على الهلال  متصدر بطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وكان الهلال الأبيض قد فاز مساء أمس الأربعاء على الهلال في عقر داره بنتيجة 4-2, ضمن الأسبوع الـ20 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وكانت  بعثة الهلال الأبيض قد عادت صباح الخميس إلى معقلها من الخرطوم، وتقدم  المستقبلين والي ولاية شمال كردفان أحمد هارون وهو راعي الفريق بالإضافة  إلى أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بقيادة خوجال ونائبه عمر عبد السيد وأمين الصندوق  المهندس حسام محجوب ورابطة المشجعين.

وتحدث راعي الفريق الوالي  هارون للاعبين وهنأهم على المستوى الذي ظهروا به في مباراة أم درمان  وطالبهم بالحفاظ على ذات المستوى، مؤكدا أن جميع أبناء الولاية يقفون خلف  الفريق.

ومن ناحية أخرى قدّم الأمين العام لنادي الهلال الأبيض  العميد عصام عوض ‎ تحيته للاعبين على المستوى والفوز الكبير الذي تحقق على  الهلال المتصدر.

وقال عوض في تصريحات صحفية إن اللاعبين كانوا في  الموعد، ومؤكدا أن كل المؤشرات والجدية في الإعداد كانت تؤكد قدرة الفريق  على الفوز الذي تحقق، مضيفا أن الجهاز الفني لفريقه تفوق تكتيكيا على  الجهاز الفني للهلال بملعبه.

وأضاف الأمين العام للهلال الابيض أن  مجلس الإدارة سيكون دوما مع الفريق في خندق واحد ويهيئ له أفضل الأجواء حتى  يمضي الفريق بثبات نحو مراكز المقدمة، داعيا الجماهير للتدافع يوم الأحد  المقبل لمساندة الفريق في مباراته القادمة أمام المريخ كوستي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نشرة الاتحاد العام
برئاسة مولانا محمد سعيد المختص بنظر الطعون الإدارية
المحكمة العليا توقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رقم (12) بوقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني

أمرت المحكمة العليا برئاسة مولانا محمد سعيد بابكر خوجلي المختص بنظر الطعون الإدارية بوقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رقم (12) /2016م الصادر بتأريخ 21/6/2016م لحين الفصل في الطعن المقدم.
وكان الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم قد تقدم أمس الخميس بطعن للمحكمة العليا ضد قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة الإتحادي رقم (12) الذي أوقف بموجبه إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم المنعقدة بتأريخ 30 يونيو 2016م لحين إشعار آخر وإلتمس الإتحاد السودانى من المحكمة العليا وقف تنفيذ القرار لحين البت في الطلب المقدم والسير في الإجراءات وقبلت المحكمة الطعن وأمرت الوزير بوقف تنفيذ القرار وبالتالى قيام الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد.
من جهته أوضح الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم أن المحكمة العليا دائرة الطعون الإدارية قبلت طلب الإتحاد وأمرت بوقف تنفيذ قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة المسبب بوقف إجراءات الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد بعد أن ظل الإتحاد في تواصل وتشاور مستمر مع وزير الشباب والرياضة إمعاناً في تحديد تأريخ بعينه لعقد الجمعية العمومية وذلك طيلة فترة الشهر الماضي حتى لا يحدث فراغ بإنتهاء أمد المجلس الحالى في السابع والعشرين من يوليو الجاري ولكن فشلت كل المحاولات وقام الوزير بتكوين لجنة خماسية برئاسة وكيل الوزارة لتحديد موعد الجمعية ولما تأخرت في رفع مقترحها وتحديد موعد لعقد الجمعية العمومية آثرنا أن نلجأ للقضاء بتقديرات ظرف نهاية فترة مجلس الإدارة الحالي يوم السابع والعشرين من يوليو 2016م آملين بهذه الخطوة أن تتواصل إجراءات الجمعية العمومية بعد أن إكتمل إنتخاب معظم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الجديد في الكليات الإنتخابية حسب النظام الأساسي للإتحاد .
وأشار الإتحاد إلي أنه سيجلس مع اللجنة المشرفة علي أعمال الجمعية العمومية لتكملة الإجراءات وتحديد موعد إنعقاد الجمعية في أقرب فرصة ممكنة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم محجوب يوجه رسالة معبرة لجماهير المريخ عبر ديربي سبورت !!

إختار نجم المريخ الشاب إبراهيم محجوب ( ابراهومة الصغير ) ديربي سبورت ليوجه عبرها رسالة قوية ومعبرة لجماهير المريخ حيث تحدث النجم عن حبه الجارف وعشقة الصارخ لشعار المريخ ولجماهيره التي قال عنها : لو لا جماهير المريخ لما كان ابراهيم محجوب وعبر ديربي سبورت اناشد هذه الجماهير الوفية بالوقوف معي ودعمي حتى أستعيد مستواي وقد عقدت العزم على التألق والدخول للتشكيلة الأساسية وتقديم ما يقنع الجهاز الفني وجماهير الأحمر وسأسعى جاهدا لتجاوز كل السلبيات والتركيز على مستقبلي مع الفريق وأعدكم بمشاهدة ابراهومة آخر في الفترة القادمة فقط أحتاج للدعم والمؤازرة من الصفوة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺇﻧﺘﻈﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ

ﻛﺸﻒ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﺎﻓﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻀﺒﻂ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻗﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺗﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺠﺔ .

ﻗﺎﻝ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﻌﻠﻘﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺷﻔﺎﺋﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ: 
ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻻﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﻳﺘﻢ ﻻﻣﺴﺖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻧﻮﺑﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﻌﺖ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺅﺩﻱ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﺭﺿﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﻮﻗﻔﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ .

ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﺳﺎﻫﻢ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﻭﻻﻧﻲ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺮﻋﺔ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻗﻀﺎﺀ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺑﺪ ﻭﻛﻮﺗﺶ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺃﻻﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺎﻝ، ﻭﺍﺷﻜﺮﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ . 

ﻭ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ : 
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺷﺄﻥ ﻳﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ، ﻟﻜﻨﻲ ﺃﺗﻄﻠﻊ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺳﺄﻛﻮﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺎ.

ﻭ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺣﻤﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻪ:
 ﺍﻧﺎ ﺃﺛﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺪﺭﺗﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻗﺘﺤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ، ﺭﻏﻢ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺠﻮﺍﺭﻫﺎ

 ﻭﺃﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ذوى ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻓﺮﺩﻳﺔ ﻣﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﻭﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ

 ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺈﻣﻜﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﺠﺰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻧﻌﺪ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﻀﺔ .
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى
عودة غارزيتو عودة الفتنة و الازمات للمريخ

صرح بعض المقربين من مركز القرار بالمريخ بعودة المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو وحاولوا الضرب على وتر الجمهور ولكنهم تناسوا ان الخطوة التي اقدموا عليها ربما تنسف إستقرار المريخ لان المدرب غارزيتو سبق له تفجير الاوضاع بالمريخ.
غارزيتو سبق له الدخول في شجار مع بعض اللاعبين وصل مرحلة الاشتباك بالايدي فضلا عن خلافاته مع الجهاز الفني المساعد له بجانب اتهامه لرئيس النادي بالتسبب في خروج الفريق و هجومه على رئيس البعثة همت وقتها
مدرب لا يحترم الاداريين و يعتقد انه الافضل و الاميز و يضرب لمجرد تأخر المرتبات غير جدير بالعمل في المريخ
المريخ تخلص من مدربه السابق لوك مصنع الازمات ليعيد لنا مصدر الازمات غارزيتو
الوضع الاقتصادي الآن في السودان لا يسمح بالتعاقد مع غارزيتو فالدولار كل يوم في ارتفاع
مدرب يطالب اللاعبين بالعصيان و يستخدمهم لتحقيق اهدافه يجب ان لا يتعاقد معه المريخ
غارزيتو شاطر و لكنه يمكن ان يهدم ما بناه في اقل من ساعة
خلاف في وجهات النظر بين غارزيتو وهمت في بعثة المريخ مازيمبي تسبب في هزيمة المريخ امام الغربان
المريخ الآن مستقر و ليس في حاجة لضرب استقراره
نعلم ان هناك علاقة بين احد الاعلاميين و غارزيتو ووعده باعادته للمريخ
لكن على ذلك الاعلام ان يعرف انه ليس هناك مجالا لممارسة الامزجة و اتخاذ القرارات الساذجة و الطفولية .
غارزيتو خطر كبير على المريخ في الفترة المقبلة
جماهير المريخ لن تسمح بان يعود المريخ الى المربع الاول و علي الجماهير ان تتحرك لتوقف اصحاب المطامع الساعين لتعيين غارزيتو
على لجنة التسيير ان تبعد اصحاب المطامع الكوميشنات عن العمل في المريخ فهم خطر على المريخ من أعدائه
متفرقات
اللاعب بكري المدينة يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في تشكيلة المريخ و وجوده يضيف القوة لتشكيلة الاحمر
اما اللاعب جابسون فهو لاعب خلوق ويمتاز بالتكوين الجسماني المميز الذي يطلبه المريخ و في اعتقادي ان ابتعاده سيضر المريخ كثيرا
اللاعب لديه حقوق ويجب الالتزام بها وحلها حتى يعود للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين في قادم المباريات
المريخ لن يفرط في اي مباراة و علي لاعبيه ان يلعبون بمسئولية و يحققون ما تريده الجماهير
الفارق الان وصل الى 6 نقاط و في اعتقادي انه سيكون في صالح المريخ ان لعب نجومه بمسئولية ومارسوا ضغوطات على اندية الممتاز و حققوا الفوز في بقية المباريات
اخيرا جدا
الاتحاد الدولي ارسل تحذيرا للاتحاد بشأن الانتخابات وتحديد موعد لعقدها
الفيفا لا يتعامل الا مع الاجسام الرسمية و في اعتقادي ان الانتخابات ستجري في الموعد المحدد و لكن هل سيفوز معتصم جعفر ورفاقه ام يكستح الفريق المدهش الانتخابات هذا سؤال سيجب عليه برنامج المجموعتين




الحق الحق يا الحوشابى زولك ده اليومين ديل استعدل
*

----------

